# GameGrumps



## Maycara (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anyone check this out yet? I usually don't watch Let's Play type things but this is sooo funny....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNqfYtd3HTg&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

Egoraptor and JonTron are ossim!

The banjo kazooie is my  favorite D


----------



## Maycara (Aug 28, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Egoraptor and JonTron are ossim!
> 
> The banjo kazooie is my  favorite D




I don't know why but I find myself laughing all the time listening to them lol.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Love GameGrumps


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

Egoraptor's sequelitis is pretty good BUT HE NEEDS TO MAKE MORE

There back and forth banter reminds me of NovaWar and MaximusBlack of LifesagltichTV 
Such quality silliness


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Aug 29, 2012)

Continue? Show > GameGrumps. But I heart GameGrumps as well


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2012)

got a link for those sontinue guys?
They on youtube or do they got their own site?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Aug 31, 2012)

They're also on , along with JonTron from GameGrumps.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 31, 2012)

I love EgoRaptor and JonTron, but together they aren't nearly as funny in my opinion... I still sometimes watch Gamegrumps if they play a game I like!


----------



## Maycara (Sep 1, 2012)

There just really funny to me personally, lol. Have me in tears sometimes.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 2, 2012)

I unsubscribed after their second video.

This show is a total waste of both Jontron and Ergoraptor's talents.

Happy will be the day when youtube gets over its amazement with lazy Let's Plays and starts wanting real creativity.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 31, 2013)

This thread needs more posts.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I unsubscribed after their second video.
> 
> This show is a total waste of both Jontron and Ergoraptor's talents.
> 
> Happy will be the day when youtube gets over its amazement with lazy Let's Plays and starts wanting real creativity.



I have to agree, especially now that they're doing yet another Sonic 06 playthrough.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I have to agree, especially now that they're doing yet another Sonic 06 playthrough.



They said they would do it till they beat the game. You act as if they never warned you.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 31, 2013)

I only watch the versus ones. :3

Especially since the Game Grumps fandom does a great job of animating the funny parts of each of their other videos.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 31, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I unsubscribed after their second video.
> 
> This show is a total waste of both Jontron and Ergoraptor's talents.
> 
> Happy will be the day when youtube gets over its amazement with lazy Let's Plays and starts wanting real creativity.



I do and dont feel the same way

i like GGrumps but I want them to have more individual stuff


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 31, 2013)

I sampled some of their videos, but they didn't ever really wow me personally. Most LP people just don't do much for me.

I'm a huge fan of Matt and Pat (Two Best Friends Let's Play) though.


----------

